# we had a grate day today



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi we went to a jumping show today the sun was out most of the day untill we came home and my daughters pony Buddy came 3nd this is so good for him as 2years ago when we got him he would buck and rear when he saw jumps today was the first time he went round a class not rearing or bucking and the first time we got placed my daughter is so happy with him and said it was whorth all that hard work she said his her jumping pony naw there love eachother so much


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Thats greta news.. I bet there is a great feeling of achievement there. It shows you must have put a lot of time and energy into the partnership.

Well done!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

THats fantastic, well done!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

well done  better your daughter was on cloud nine with that result


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

well done! training ponies is hard work but you got there in the end. x


----------

